# More fun with my new camera!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And of course with my favorite models!  I love this camera. Brillo and Comet are probably cussing me in their little heads for the blinding flash, but that's okay! They'll get over it. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such cuties <3 They have the sweetest noses ever <3


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Such cuties <3 They have the sweetest noses ever <3


Thank you! I'll pass along the compliment!  I do think they are adorable, but I'm not partial or anything! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Love those noses!!
They look like the enjoy getting their photo taken! Quills down and everything! 
What camera do you have? It takes great photos!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Love those noses!!
> They look like the enjoy getting their photo taken! Quills down and everything!
> What camera do you have? It takes great photos!


Thank you!  It's a Nikon D5100. My husband bought it for my birthday and I LOVE it! I've been so snap happy the past few days!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

infamousrenie said:


> DexterTheHog said:
> 
> 
> > Love those noses!!
> ...


Oh geeze OF COURSE it takes awesome pics!!! What a wonderful husband! Haha I have a Cannon 20D that I used for my digital photography class (hand me down from my dad) but I haven't broken it out to photograph Dexter yet... I usually just use my iphone haha maybe i'll do it now that my summer class is over! You've inspired me! :lol: 
I bet the lens will scare Dexter though... he can just deal haha :roll:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I love these pictures!! 

The ones in the grass are cute! I also love the ones of Comet in your hand, especially the first one, the way she's gripping your hand with her little paw  The ones of Brillo at the water are pretty too! And ohhhh my how I love the last photo! The focus! The pose! The hedgie! The colors! I love how the sea of purple in the background makes his eyes pop! And that shiny pink piggy nose! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

ADORABLE!! I love the last picture of each of them! Such sweet faces.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww! Little pink noses and big inquisitive eyes. My favorites! <3
You've got yourself two little cuties there!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

wow your camera takes beautiful pictures! and it surely helps that you have such adorable babies  you can keep showin off your new camera all you want! I'll never tire of seeing these two cuties!

and by the way, I loveee your sig banner!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Fabulous pictures! I always love Brillo! Comet looks adorable; those little dark quills in his visor!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I just can't get enough of this camera!  Got more pics of Brillo after his bath this evening: (The brown chips are kibble, not poo!)


















"CHEEEEEESE!"


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I just love that face! He just looks so curious and interested in the world!! 
Love those chompers too :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> I just love that face! He just looks so curious and interested in the world!!
> Love those chompers too :lol:


Thank you! He needs braces! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That toothy grin made my day!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I LOVE Brillo!!! That little nose freckle just gets me. And the Teeth! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pink nosie! The toofie smile!!!


----------

